
Long term psychoanalytic therapy helps major depression if other treatments fail - DanBC
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/wps.20267/abstract
======
DanBC
Impossible (for me) to get actual title into 80 chars.

"Pragmatic randomized controlled trial of long-term psychoanalytic
psychotherapy for treatment-resistant depression: the Tavistock Adult
Depression Study (TADS)"

This study is a thing because:

1) There isn't much for major depression if meds and CBT don't work. Electro
convulsive therapy is sometimes considered, but that's obviously controversial
and has a number of side effects.

2) Psychoanalytic therapy is controversial. This study shows it works for some
forms of depression in some people.

3) It's a large well run study.

EDIT: Personally I think this is tricky for providers. This therapy (long
term, provided by experienced practitioners in specialist settings) is
expensive. Less expensive than cycling through MH in-patient stays; far better
than death by suicide.

Also, it's interesting to see the recent work on sub-therapeutic doses of
ketamine (5 mg per kg) given as infusion for anhedonia.

